# Gaggia Classic - advice needed



## Ian65 (Jan 10, 2016)

I've got a couple of Gaggia Classics, neither of which are working properly.

The heat of the coffee is sometimes very hot on one of them. One of them is not producing any water through at all. The other one works but is unreliable.

I'm looking for recommendations on someone to service or repair them, preferably local, although I could send them off if I need to.

We're in the Black Country, in the West Midlands.

Any advice gratefully received

Thanks

ian


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ian65 said:


> I've got a couple of Gaggia Classics, neither of which are working properly.
> 
> The heat of the coffee is sometimes very hot on one of them. One of them is not producing any water through at all. The other one works but is unreliable.


a couple is two,, you mention 3 different problems ?

The not producing water would be a scale issue I reckon.

if you want it serviced I believe *gaggiamanualservice.com* who is a member on here is the person you want.

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

It's probably not economical to have them repaired by a pukka trade type business. Your best bet is to find a friendly forum member to do it for some beer money. Similarly, sending them off and paying return postage would also make it more expensive, though 2 at once won't be as bad.

Or you could have a go yourself - they're not rocket science, so if you a handy kinda person you might do okay.... A wealth of archived and ready help on here if you do.

Good luck!

NBN


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

No big name! said:


> It's probably not economical to have them repaired by a pukka trade type business. Your best bet is to find a friendly forum member to do it for some beer money. Similarly, sending them off and paying return postage would also make it more expensive, though 2 at once won't be as bad.
> 
> Or you could have a go yourself - they're not rocket science, so if you a handy kinda person you might do okay.... A wealth of archived and ready help on here if you do.
> 
> ...


I should point out that I typed this post before the post above recommending Gaggiaservicemanuals was posted and it was in no way trying to suggest you shouldn't ask him to repair them. As far as I know he's a good guy who knows his stuff!

Cheers,

NBN


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

First issue could well be a dodgy brew (107c) stat - quick and easy to replace, probably just buy one on eBay.

Not producing water will probably be the solenoid valve needing a good clean or general scale build up / blockage.

What does 'unreliable' mean? Too vague to offer any advice on that. ;-)


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I would definitely have a good look around on here for instructions and even youtube. They are relatively basic under the casing, I am useless with tools but managed to swap out the steam wand with no issue.

To get to use the over temp machine, try flushing for a couple of seconds just prior to attaching your portafilter, this will bring the temp down - as well as cleaning the group.


----------

